# The Dead End 2009 Party invites



## Ghostess

Whew! These things are a lot of work, and now my carpal tunnel is acting up.. but I enjoy making them so much that it's all good. Got about 38 done... only 62 more to go! Thanks to BevAnn from the "other" forum for the inspiration!

http://www.theghostess.com/2009invitations.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love it Ghostess!


----------



## IMU

WOW! Those are great.


----------



## fick209

Wow, great job, look fantastic. Love the little skull


----------



## halloween71

As usual great job!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all!


----------



## scareme

Wow, that's alot of work. But they turned out great. You still have 62 to go? When do you have to have them sent out?


----------



## Spookie

I love the invites Ghostess. Man all those pages and time involved. I can see why your carpal is acting up. They look terrific though. BTW I couldn't see all the pages of the invite on your website. Really liked what I did see though. The tarot designs were perfect.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks - I have them all burned, stained and painted... just need to glue the crystals on and drill holes in the sides so I can tie them all together. Then the envelopes need to be printed... possibly embellished in some way. Yeah, I am obsessive/compulsive.  I already got the ones delivered to the people that need to know at least 3 weeks in advance for work schedules and such. The rest will go out the first week of October (the ones that are mailed) and the ones to be hand-delivered in the neighborhood will go whenever I can get my girls to dress up and do it for me. (I don't like people, so I make them do it. Odd that I invite a lot of people over with my dislike for other *non-haunter/Halloween-freak* humans, isn't it?)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

They look great - very classy!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Awesome, as always. Gothic and charming at the same time, which is not an easy thing to pull off.


----------



## Glosang

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## scream1973

Great job Deanna


----------



## witchywoman

Great Job! I wish I had your ambition! I send mine to Vista Print! I did a ransom note and was going to send a finger with each, but decided to just do a picture on the note. Much cheaper on postage. I am trying to watch the budget this year, unfortunately.


----------



## Lilly

wow very cool..
it's like a little book


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all... they're a PITA to make, but fun all the same. Got lots of compliments on them from the guests I've already delivered them to.


----------



## si-cotik

Very neat!


----------



## nixie

Wow! Your invites made my invites feel all sad and inferior...


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Best invitations I have seen PERIOD


----------



## Ghostess

Oh shucks... now y'all are making me blush.  Wish people would have shown up for the party. 14 people. FOURTEEN!


----------



## debbie5

Waitwaitwaitwaitwait..You hand made cool invitations, invited 100 people and **14** showed up!!?? WTH!!???



Oh man...I would be ticked OFF. All that work and FOOD....urgh.
Air fares are low- maybe all of HauntForum will show up next year!!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm not doing the party next year. Last year I had about 20 people show up, invited pretty much the same people (give or take a few). It's been 10 years now of parties for me, I think I deserve a break after all the hard work, money, blood, sweat, and tears I put into it.


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

Those are really great invites. The detail is spectacular! You did all those drawings yourself? They looks straight out of "The Ninth Gate" or something.

It's hard when only 14 people show up. We get more people to come by knocking their socks off, having a party every single year (being consistent and reliable), and word of mouth makes more people come every year. After 9 years, we are up to about 60 people. But we started with 7 people, so I know what you mean!

Keep up work like that, and people will come.


----------



## Ghostess

Well, I lied. I AM having the party this year. I made up my mind while I was at work around midnight last night. Broke it to one of my coworkers who started jumping up and down and begged to bring her sister. I'm glad there's at least one person who is happy about it!

Sorry I never answered your question, DTRS.... I did not draw them, got most of them from a website: http://karenswhimsy.com/public-domain-images/


----------

